# MSI X399 Gaming Pro Carbon AC Wont Post After Making Bios changes



## Rommul

Specs
MSI X399 Gaming Pro Carbon AC
Vega 64
64GB Corsair LPX 3200Mhz
Samsung 970 Evo Plus M.2
Okay
So I built this system months ago i just never got around to installing windows.
I fire it up it boots first time and I press F1 to enter bios.
I look around a little bit change the bus speed and the memory profile and press F10 to reboot.
Black screen.
I try to reboot a few times and nothing.
I decide to clear CMOS and follishly pressed the clear CMOS button before powering down.
I short the CMOS pins on the mobo by the video card and nothing.
I reflash the bios using the usb port on the back panel and nothing just black screen.
I clear the CMOS again using the pins. Nothing.
I reflash again and then clear CMOS using the back panel button. Nothing.
Did I fry my board?
Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## The Pook

how long are you leaving it at the black screen before deciding it's not booting? memory takes a while to train sometimes, if it was booting and now it's not after you went into the BIOS I'd assume it's just going through the retaining process. 

clearing the CMOS while the system is running isn't _good_ but it's not going to kill anything.


----------



## davidm71

Rommul said:


> Specs
> MSI X399 Gaming Pro Carbon AC
> Vega 64
> 64GB Corsair LPX 3200Mhz
> Samsung 970 Evo Plus M.2
> Okay
> So I built this system months ago i just never got around to installing windows.
> I fire it up it boots first time and I press F1 to enter bios.
> I look around a little bit change the bus speed and the memory profile and press F10 to reboot.
> Black screen.
> I try to reboot a few times and nothing.
> I decide to clear CMOS and follishly pressed the clear CMOS button before powering down.
> I short the CMOS pins on the mobo by the video card and nothing.
> I reflash the bios using the usb port on the back panel and nothing just black screen.
> I clear the CMOS again using the pins. Nothing.
> I reflash again and then clear CMOS using the back panel button. Nothing.
> Did I fry my board?
> Thanks in advance guys.


Can you tell if there is a post code on the LED panel on the motherboard?


----------



## Rommul

The Pook said:


> how long are you leaving it at the black screen before deciding it's not booting? memory takes a while to train sometimes, if it was booting and now it's not after you went into the BIOS I'd assume it's just going through the retaining process.
> 
> clearing the CMOS while the system is running isn't _good_ but it's not going to kill anything.


I let it boot for about five minutes. The initial boot took about a couple of minutes so I automatically let it boot for awhile before trying something else.


----------



## Rommul

davidm71 said:


> Can you tell if there is a post code on the LED panel on the motherboard?


It goes through a lot of post codes then settles on AE


----------



## 331149

There's always the reset jumper if all else fails. Oh and ASUS doesn't even provide the tiny metal/plastic bit needed to reset anymore. Talk about cheaping out. Thank god I had one from my previous motherboard as I'm not going to use a screwdriver that is magnetic. Nope. Oh and it's the B450-F they didn't provide that tiny $0.001 piece with.


----------



## Rommul

TheBDK said:


> There's always the reset jumper if all else fails.


Already tried that


----------



## Rommul

So I physically disconnected the CMOS battery for 5 mins and now its displaying postcode 0d.

I figured I would flash it again and now its back to postcode AE.


----------



## davidm71

Got to check manual and see what AE stands for?


----------



## davidm71

According to research AE stands for Uefi cant find boot device. However that doesnt explain why there is no picture. Perhaps should try another video card. Maybe the uefi gop on the video card is not compatible with your board. If there is an onboard gpu try that and if not try a cheap or other video card. For now try hdmi vs displayport. See what happens.


----------



## Rommul

I already tried and RX580 with no change but I am going to try displayport as opposed to hdmi.

Good idea


----------



## davidm71

Just checked what '0d' stands for and what came up was failed dram training. So right now my best guess is your ram isn't compatible. Would try only one stick of ram and or maybe another kit.

Also some motherboards have switched or jumpers on the motherboard that control how memory training is handled and that needs to be checked as well.


----------



## Rommul

Thanks for the advice guys. Im going to try those suggestions hopefully tonight.


----------

